# Windows 7



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

So do all of you that despise Vista so badly have your $120 in hand awaiting the Windows 7 release on Thursday?

Maybe we should have a poll, 

Yes, I'll buy Thursday.
Yes, but I'll wait awhile.
Maybe later.
No I won't buy. 
No I won't buy unless the price is lowered.
Another Microsoft product---not in a million years.

Vista has always worked just fine for my uses. I expect I'll look it over more than just the reviews I've already seen, but not sure when I'll purchase.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Give it until after the first service pack.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

pc world and others are saying not to wait since they now roll out updates as needed.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

XP is working fine here, and its already paid for. 

FWIW, the best/cheapest method of getting a new Windows operating system is with a new computer.

Just out of curiosity, how many "versions" of Windows 7 are there?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Apple is going to take this opportunity to maybe up there sales. 
I heard, don't know for sure, but if you have XP, then XP has to be completely uninstalled before updating to 7.
Here is more on that.


> Once you get a Windows 7 DVD, *you will need to do a fresh install on your machine if you are using Windows XP* (although you can upgrade to Vista and then to Windows 7). Microsoft recommends Windows Easy Transfer which can be used to preserve your files and settings from your XP machine, but please note that it will NOT back up and transfer program files and applications. You will need to reinstall all the applications again.


 http://www.nirmaltv.com/2009/08/06/how-to-upgrade-windows-xp-to-windows-7/
So Apple is going to take a look at that and say geesh why not just move up to a Mac instead.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I despise playing game with M$ that I went to linux long ago for $ZERO$. Download a free updated version every couple years. Just have cut down version of XP on separate partition to use offline for couple programs. I suppose if I ever need to run some newer software requiring 7, by then there will be el cheapo used computers with it on ebay or can get a bootleg version off web. I never would take windows of any kind online as my main operating system. Just too high maintenance. I will say I like that tinyXP cut down version I have now for use offline better than any official M$ release of windows ever, much smaller and faster and more stable than full XP.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I got a Mac a few months ago and could not be happier.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Never - Ever buy a new OS until they release SP1

XP works just fine and they will be supporting it for at least 4 more years.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Windy in Kansas said:


> pc world and others are saying not to wait since they now roll out updates as needed.


They did the same thing with XP and Vista, but we all know where that got us.


----------



## Mr.Hogwallop (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a new laptop with vista home on it, I dont see it is so bad. It's kinda nice.
I have a free win7 upgrade with it, but I sure aint gonna use it for a few yrs till they work out the bugs. 

Why when they just get the bugs out of an OS, they make a new version?
XP was rocking along fine, along came vista. Vista was a real pain, until they did a year or 2's tweaking, then its ok NOW.
Oh noez, not good enough, lets do windows 7.

Call me when ya get the thing running smooth.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

DH and I were just talking about this today as a friend of mine is planning on getting a new laptop in December. I really like my XP Pro, but other than for running some older existing Windoze programs, I don't use it for much of anything else. 

We just acquired my mom's used laptop running Windoze ME (ughh!!!!) and 2 desktop units. One, we cannibalized for some parts and the other we're going to use as a server. Since I do most of my surfing in Linux, I'll install XP Pro in the old laptop and just use my existing laptop for all my Linux apps.

If my current (2004) laptop dies running XP, I'll have to purchase a new one. In that instance, I'll most likely get Windoze 7. 

The short answer is ...maybe later...

RVcook


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I've purchased Windows 7, and will be installing it on my laptop for a few VERY good reasons:

1) Since I'm technically a college student I got it for $29.
2) If I'm a computer tech - how in the world am I gonna troubleshoot if I don't have experience with it?

If I had XP, I'd dual-boot; but I have Vista.


----------



## Graystone (May 1, 2008)

I think despise is too kind of a word for how I feel about Microsoft products. I cuss Bill Gates daily calling him public enemy #1. At work I have XP and it drives me nuts with its periodic slow as molasses tantrums. One minute I buzzing along and then wham the dreaded hour glass appears and I sit forever waiting for âitâ to go away. Sadly I'm not computer literate enough to figure out the problem(s). 

XP is on the desktop pc at home and it works o.k.. 

I have Vista on a new Dell laptop that is possessed. Since it's my first laptop and I do not like the keyboard it does not see much duty. I will upgrade to 7 on the laptop but I'm in no hurry.


----------



## sissy (Sep 7, 2009)

tried to delete


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Probably the same mangy dog, with a new flea collar.

It's gone from software to bloatware. We new it had to happen eventually.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Ok, have fooled around with it for a day.

I have to admit that my very first impression is that it is *MUCH* better than Vista. Vista, IMHO, was sort of 'in your face' - "Hey, look what I can do! Look at this here flashy new program! I can do bling!" 

7, on the other hand, sort of 'gets out of your way.' I upgraded, and then told my wife to use it for a few hours. She told me she likes it much better than Vista. It's slightly faster, easier to use, more intuitive, etc.

I would not have upgraded to Vista from XP; however, I WOULD upgrade to 7 from XP. It's like Vista with almost all of the problems fixed, and new features that are actually worth using (Aero Peek, for instance).


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Although it may be hype, Windows 7 is advertised as being less demanding on the computer compared to Vista, meaning its a more efficient operating system. 

I had absolutely no interest in upgrading any of my systems from XP to Vista, but from what I've heard and the little I've read recently, I probably will get a Windows 7 box running in the not-so-distant future... not that I'm rushing out to do that, but I am interested in Windows 7. I've always wanted to build a "media center" type PC which could be used as a DVR... so perhaps Windows 7 would be a good fit for that.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah, I wouldn't rush out to get it. The main reason I got it was because, since I'm technically a college student and have an .edu address, I got 7 HP for $30. I can also get 7 Professional for $30.

I am not quite sure I'd pay $120 for it just yet...after all it IS new. However, it's definitely a worthy upgrade, IMHO, and DEFINITELY worth paying $30 for, if you currently have Vista.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Well I wound up with Windows 7 in a sort of roundabout way. I have been reading about Win7, pricing it, etc. for about a couple of weeks. Figured I'd get the newer OS as I'm usually behind everyone else but did get a Vista loaded computer at a bargain basement price when it was released. Knowing that, I hunted for deals on release day and learned my local Office Max had a $389 desktop PC for $269 which meant $150 higher than Win7 by itself. For $150 I opted for the new computer. 

It has about 50% faster processing speed than my current computer, 3 gig RAM which is what my current computer has since I had just added 2 gig to it, and a 500 gig hard drive. Very similar to my current computer which has served me well.

When I went to pay the price rang up $60 more as a double discount glitch had been corrected by the home office. Since I had been quoted the lower price the offer was extended to me without my asking. While it was $269 I feel like I only paid $150 since I would have gotten Win7 anyway. Cheapest new computer I ever bought. Came with a keyboard too and mine was showing wear on the lettering which doesn't bother much since I touch type.

Still have to use an Easy Transfer cable that I bought for my 98 to Vista transfer to move wanted items/settings, etc. to the new one. Someday I'll learn to hook hard drive to hard drive like you folk do it properly.


Thanks for the interesting comments and other. Done deal for me.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

We have 3 laptops and 3 desktops on our home network. Three with vista, Two with xp home, one with xp media.

Do they offer any type of package that would allow installation on all 6 machines that doesn't cost an arm and a leg?

If one of us puts 7 on their machine will it still interact with the other operating systems in terms of file sharing, printer sharing, control of one machine by another over the intranet etc?

Is windows 7 more friendly to those of us who change parts out in our systems and reconfigure hardware occasionally? Or does it lock up and you have to call the mother ship every time you change a system board or hard drive?

Thanks


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

There is a "Windows 7 Family Pack" - which allow you to install on 3 home systems. I believe it is an "upgrade", so you most likely need a legit Microsoft OS on the systems. Info. is probably online at Microsoft somewhere.



Wayne02 said:


> We have 3 laptops and 3 desktops on our home network. Three with vista, Two with xp home, one with xp media.
> 
> Do they offer any type of package that would allow installation on all 6 machines that doesn't cost an arm and a leg?
> 
> ...


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Kung said:


> ] I WOULD upgrade to 7 from XP.[/B] It's like Vista with almost all of the problems fixed, and new features that are actually worth using (Aero Peek, for instance).


 You see that is where more work comes in.
--Doing the upgrade from XP- to 7
Means you have to Clean off the hard drive and start from scratch.
* A Clean Install* it is called. Then load all the drivers and programs back on.
And that is what my post was about. Way more work that way,,,, then going from XP to Vista, THEN make the upgrade to 7 from Vista.
That was a tech page I linked to, that explains it.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

I bought a new computer with the things I needed installed. I now have windows 7 and love it so far. Its fast, efficient and easy to figure out. Love it.....


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

We're a Mac household, but we run Windows as a virtual machines on all 3 computers, hubby has to run software for work and I need windows for my sewing software.

Anyway, I bought the family pack ($149) and installed it on all 3 computers. It's much faster than Vista. We are running 64bit all the way around.

I did a clean install of Windows 7 on each. I did have to do a minor registry hack to activate it because upgrade disks no longer simply let you pop in your previous version into the CD drive, but it wasn't a big deal and they all activated just fine.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Today I am installing W7 on a third hard drive in my machine to give it a spin.

I have several friends who have it and they like it very much.

I will report back when I have a few days under my belt.

W7 will NOT replace my linux totally though. It is just a tri-boot set up with Ubuntu, XP and W7

L.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> You see that is where more work comes in.
> --Doing the upgrade from XP- to 7
> Means you have to Clean off the hard drive and start from scratch.
> * A Clean Install* it is called. Then load all the drivers and programs back on.
> ...


I think you missed my point - although I didn't help matters.

I'm well aware of what is involved when upgrading from XP to Vista. I've already done a few. Actually, it's not anywhere near as 'hard' as people suggest. It is true that there is no 'TRUE' upgrade; but you can use the Windows XP Easy Transfer tool to back your stuff up, clean install Windows 7, and then restore. It is indeed up to the user to reinstall drivers and programs; however, if you want my professional opinion as a tech, I'd do that anyways were I on a troublecall, simply because a clean install is always cleaner.

This being said, that actually wasn't my point. What I was attempting to convey was the fact that Vista wasn't 'worth' upgrading to from XP; it was simply XP with a helluva lot more bling and the corresponding system resource hogging.

7, on the other hand, IS worth it. It's not a resource hog; features are actually useful; and it has features I appreciate that XP does not. It actually helps you out, instead of getting in your way.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Unless your buying a new computer and W7 is coming as part of the package there is no reason for MOST people to go to W7. If offers little that matters for most casual users.


----------



## dakine (Jul 26, 2009)

I use Linux, have been for over 12 years. I used to be a systems administrator for a very large Transit Authority and needed reliability. Windows has way to much problems for that. Wine runs my windows apps.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

I was close to buying 7. Then I decided to try Ubuntu. It made my decision.

Try compiz desktop for bling.  It makes windows look like the sterile business environment it is.  If your goal is to be at work on weekends I say stick with Microsoft.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Gary in ohio said:


> Unless your buying a new computer and W7 is coming as part of the package there is no reason for MOST people to go to W7. If offers little that matters for most casual users.


I'd agree with this in general, actually.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I bought Win7 pro over the summer for 1/2 price on a pre-pay thing. I got it delivered just 2 days after release and have it running now and MS did it right for a change!!
Its great and stable and knows how to use a 4 core!!

Its a win in my book.

And I am glad I bought it when we had the cash because now I would never be able to afford it.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll stick with Vista for a few more years. I guess I'm one of the few that have no problems with it. It's actually much better than the Windows ME I was running awhile back. I had to do a factory reinstall every few months with that OS. I paid right at $1000 for my ME machine and this one only cost $300, monitor included. I just need to upgrade my RAM as 2 Gig RAM isn't sufficient to mess around with some of the apps I regularly use.


----------

